# Stanley (or other) Magnetic Stud Finder Quest



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

📌
Hi
I already own a 15 or more-year old stud finder..It lays flat and has a felt-like surface...I believe it points out the edges of the stud, not the nail heads in the dry wall. For this reason it's always been too nebulous, the way the light darts on and off as I'd rub it along the wall (Been a long long time since I built and had to demolish my last layout)...
I'm interested in the Stanley (or other make, on ebay for some $7.00) which locates the nail heads in the drywall. I like the idea that a magnet makes a lever go to center as you hover over the nail head.
Is this in fact the make and type I want now for my small L shelfie build ? 
Thanks


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I have one of those, but there was a recent discussion here that may be helpful Use of Molly/Ancor bolts in drywall


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

Forget stud finders. Take a small rare earth magnet. Preferably one with a hole in the center. Tie a length of string to it. Fishing line or something similar works well. The string should be about 15" long. The length isn't critical, but anything longer will get tangled. 

To find a stud, grasp the end of the string farthest from the magnet. Hold it against the wall, allowing the magnet to skim across the surface of the wall. Move the string along the wall. When the magnet detects a nail or screw, you've found a stud.


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

Better yet, 4 or 5 or 6 little rare-earth magnets, with or without hole. Try and find one nail (or screw) head with it. Then, take the rest of the magnets and slowly slide them above and below the first magnet, until you locate more nails or screws.

After placing 4 to 6 magnets, you can be guaranteed you've found a stud. From then on out, you can most likely find more studs at 16" on center either direction (the most common wall stud spacing).

Nothing more assuring than a seeing a lineup of little magnets stuck to the wall from about knee height to head height.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Madman said what I was gonna said. Lol


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

Mixed Freight said:


> Better yet, 4 or 5 or 6 little rare-earth magnets, with or without hole. Try and find one nail (or screw) head with it. Then, take the rest of the magnets and slowly slide them above and below the first magnet, until you locate more nails or screws.
> 
> After placing 4 to 6 magnets, you can be guaranteed you've found a stud. From then on out, you can most likely find more studs at 16" on center either direction (the most common wall stud spacing).
> 
> Nothing more assuring than a seeing a lineup of little magnets stuck to the wall from about knee height to head height.


Excellent idea. Except when I lose one or more of those little magnets due to slippery fingers.....


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

This one looks interesting. I do not own one tho.








The StudBuddy Magnetic Stud Finder - Stud Finders And Scanning Tools - Amazon.com


The StudBuddy Magnetic Stud Finder - Stud Finders And Scanning Tools - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Personally IMO, looking for the studs with a magnet is hardly the optimum method. As far as that precisely locating the studs, I guess you haven't demo'ed enough walls to see that the nails/screws are rarely centered, and occasionally miss the stud altogether! I'll take this Franklin Sensors ProSensor X990 over a magnetic stud finder any day of the week!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Recently I cut an access panel in sheet rock. The stud finder worked well, except in on corner the sheet rock rose off the stud. The drill verified exact location and the small earth magnets and one pickup tool with a handle worked well to identify screws. Sheet rock screws are normally spaced about 8 inches apart or more.
I should of tried the string idea.


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Personally IMO, looking for the studs with a magnet is hardly the optimum method. As far as that precisely locating the studs, I guess you haven't demo'ed enough walls to see that the nails/screws are rarely centered, and occasionally miss the stud altogether! I'll take this Franklin Sensors ProSensor X990 over a magnetic stud finder any day of the week!


I retired from the trades almost eighteen years ago.
When we didn't have all of these electronic tools and powered mitre boxes, we still did fine work. 
A piece of clear plastic tubing filled with water will out perform an electronic laser level any day. And it doesn't need batteries ! Every once in awhile I'll pullout my water level, just because I can. Younger guys still don't get it, how this tube full of water can be accurate. I simply tell them if this doesn't work, the earth is in deep doo doo. 

I have seen stud finders come and stud finder go. Each new iteration claims superiority. I still think the magnet is my best stud finder yet. Even if it doesn't find dead center of a stud, it still finds a stud. A 4 penny finish nail and a hammer will find dead center if dead center is what is required.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

The laser level will ignore the curvature of the earth, while your water level will incorporate it. Take your pick as to what your want. The water level is a very cheap way to get a level line around a room!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Lemonhawk said:


> The laser level will ignore the curvature of the earth, while your water level will incorporate it. Take your pick as to what your want. The water level is a very cheap way to get a level line around a room!


Lol, very helpful when i build my next pyramid! It is true and never thought of that.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

And while I mever used the magnet, I wonder how well it would do on old plaster walls where the lath has thousands of small tack nails.


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

Lemonhawk said:


> The laser level will ignore the curvature of the earth, while your water level will incorporate it. Take your pick as to what your want. The water level is a very cheap way to get a level line around a room!


I never gave that a thought, but you're correct ! When the Verrazano Narrows bridge was built, the engineers took into account the curvature of the Earth. The towers are farther apart by almost 16" at their tops than at their bottoms. So a laser level would not have been of any help back then.


----------

